# First Lange: Saxonia Thin or 1815 Up/Down?



## EllipticEquations (Dec 21, 2020)

So my wife and I just moved to Singapore. With this as my excuse, I finally convinced my wife for the allowance of one more watch  

I have been thinking about a Lange for quite long, and in particular the Saxonia Thin in white gold. Just when I was about to make the purchase at the boutique, I saw the 1815 Up/Down, and then I am torn...

On the one hand, I really like the simplicity of Saxonia Thin. On the other hand, based on my experience, a power-reserve indicator is very useful on a manual wind. The blued hands are also quite attractive...In terms of comfort, Saxonia Thin probably wins by a tiny margin, but both are more comfortable on the wrist then any mechanical watch I currently own. The 1815 is obviously much more expensive, but I really don't want any regret in the future simply because I want to save a bit of money now...

I guess you know the question already. If you have any experience with these watches, please share with me your opinion. If you have long-term experience with both, it would be extremely helpful.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

The 1815 U/D is on my short list, so personally, I'd pick that. It probably depends on whether you want to lean more dressy or casual. IMO, the U/D can go either way, and I enjoy the additional visual interest on the dial, but the Saxonia Thin is more formal so it might be tougher to pull off in more casual situations. (Not that it can't be done, of course, just depends on your personal style.)


----------



## EllipticEquations (Dec 21, 2020)

kak1154 said:


> The 1815 U/D is on my short list, so personally, I'd pick that. It probably depends on whether you want to lean more dressy or casual. IMO, the U/D can go either way, and I enjoy the additional visual interest on the dial, but the Saxonia Thin is more formal so it might be tougher to pull off in more casual situations. (Not that it can't be done, of course, just depends on your personal style.)


Thanks a lot!

Interestingly in terms of dressy-ness, I had the opposite feeling...

To us watch nerds, obviously the Saxonia Thin is dressier. But I feel to the general public, both are dressy. But the U/D in some sense draws more attention to it while the Saxonia is sort of hidden. So I feel Saxonia Thin might be easier to blend into casual daily wear (not to watch people, but to others). 

Just my feeling...


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

EllipticEquations said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Interestingly in terms of dressy-ness, I had the opposite feeling...
> 
> ...


I see it as just the opposite. The simpler dial of the Thin makes it more of a formal watch while the multiple subdials makes the 1815UD more casual less formal. Also, the size of each contributes to that as well.


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

AnonPi said:


> I see it as just the opposite. The simpler dial of the Thin makes it more of a formal watch while the multiple subdials makes the 1815UD more casual less formal. Also, the size of each contributes to that as well.


Then again, I suppose a lot depends on exactly which metal/dial you are looking at.


----------



## Room237 (Nov 7, 2017)

The watch in the first PIC really doesn't do too much for me, maybe just the angle. But the watch in the second PIC is the one I would choose just because it is more my style.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I have been wondering for a while on both models. After trying on Saxonia Thin, the whole spell was broken. When I put the Up / Down on my arm, I never took it off. Even though it was much more expensive, I didn't hesitate for a second. I wear the watch with practically everything, and the dial is simply mesmerizing. Very comfortable (the belt has to settle down a bit - about a week), despite everything not conspicuous, and as some jealous people say, a bit "grandpa". But I was buying mine for my 50th birthday. Currently my number 1 when it comes to time on the wrist. I like him!


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)

That is so nice ! and your pictures are very good & really show it off well..


----------



## tanalasta (Aug 26, 2013)

The white gold saxonia thin is very versatile. I don’t personally own it, but the adventurine dial is dressy and casual at the same time. Especially with a strap change.

Rose gold is by its nature more formal. 

Once you know how many winds it takes: it’s easy to top up without the indicator. And no seconds means no OCD second hacking time synchronisation 

The 1815 is a stunning watch. Most ALS are. I particularly like the Saxonia moonphase also. 

Wear and then decide? The 1815 probably gets my vote though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gebbeth (Feb 26, 2021)

1815 Up/Down. I have the Saxonia Moonphase and love that watch, but if it didn't have the moonphase and running seconds, I think it would look too severe for my tastes.


----------



## greentimgreen (Dec 31, 2019)

Absolutely the 1815 up/down! I’ve been lucky enough to own both and have used them in a multitude of circumstances, but the 1815 just worked in every instance. It’s a truly great watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

For me the 1815 UD is the watch to close off my own collection so I’m bias. Definitely try them on, both are special tbh so take your time


----------



## neonate (Dec 13, 2020)

I tried both. WG Saxonia thin and YG Up/down. Felt YG Up/down was a little more dressy/formal. I didn't try WG one. Ultimately I went for WG Saxonia thin- more versatile for my use.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

mario1971 said:


> I have been wondering for a while on both models. After trying on Saxonia Thin, the whole spell was broken. When I put the Up / Down on my arm, I never took it off. Even though it was much more expensive, I didn't hesitate for a second. I wear the watch with practically everything, and the dial is simply mesmerizing. Very comfortable (the belt has to settle down a bit - about a week), despite everything not conspicuous, and as some jealous people say, a bit "grandpa". But I was buying mine for my 50th birthday. Currently my number 1 when it comes to time on the wrist. I like him!


Wow. /thread.


----------



## weisscomposer (Dec 2, 2018)

And remember, children, if @mario1971's pictures teach us anything, it's that you can wear a Lange with any shirt you want.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Absolutely love both...but would agree with most here that the 1815 U/D is just that bit more versatile (and interesting to look at with more details). It's the perfect dressy casual piece, IMO


----------



## jrlsm (Oct 6, 2021)

Welcome to Singapore! I was facing the same decision about 5 years ago and went for the Saxonia Thin 37mm in WG. Mainly because I felt it was more discreet and I really liked the simplicity and “spartanness” of the watch. Also the size at 37mm was perfect for me and the thin case made it very comfortable and barely noticeable on the wrist. I kept it on the black strap and wore it mainly during the week to the office. Never regretted the purchase – it’s a beautiful watch and for me the perfect understated dress watch.

But I have recently bought the 1815 up/down in white gold as well and it’s a beautiful watch. It’s the watch I wear the most now and the blue hands are exceptional in the light. While I still love very simple watches, it’s also nice to have a little more to look at on the dial. I asked the boutique to swap it on to a dark brown strap and find it less formal and easier to wear more casually as well that way. I very recently sold the Saxonia as I want to keep my collection reasonably small but I must say I do miss the watch..

Looking back would I have changed things and gone immediately with the 1815? No, I really enjoyed wearing the Saxonia and I still think it offers incredible value at that price point.

Sorry not sure this helped all that much but both are fantastic watches and you won’t regret either purchase. I would just go for whatever your gut tells you when you’re looking at both at the boutique. Good luck with the decision!


----------



## EllipticEquations (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks so much for sharing! The Lange community is really exceptional. I did try both at the boutique. It is indeed trying both that got me so torn now...

After hearing some of your stories and seeing the amazing photos, I leaned a bit more towards the 1815 UD. But then my wife said she really enjoyed the Saxonia Thin too....

I guess I will still think about it for some weeks...But having a watch that my wife can also `borrow' seems a strong argument in favor of the Saxonia Thin (I don't think the 1815 UD will look as good on her).


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Three years ago, I was in a similar position.

When I tried on the Up/Down, I knew it was the one for me.

I am still in love with it.


----------



## triwater (Feb 28, 2019)

I lie in the minority here (maybe because once I move a couple of pieces, the 201.027 is imminent), but I prefer the smooth simplicity of the Saxonia. The indices and 2 hands scream elegance, yet have seen its versatility on different strap combos. 

With that being said, the 1815 with the up/down complication is a much "deeper" piece, I think. The railroad and Arabic numerals give it that classic pocket watch feel whilst being very versatile in its own right. Also, seems like you've already made up your mind! 

But let's face it, at the end of the day, it's a Lange. You absolutely cannot go wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## yuji (May 23, 2018)

I would personally choose the 1815 up/down in rose gold. That is a truly beautiful timepiece. Don't be afraid to wear it with whatever the heck you feel like.


----------



## kobub (Aug 19, 2020)

Between the two, I'd personally prefer the Saxonia Thin due to the simple elegance it exudes and 37mm is an excellent size for my wrist.



EllipticEquations said:


> The 1815 is obviously much more expensive, but I really don't want any regret in the future simply because I want to save a bit of money now...


I'd say this is the most important part to address, because the two watches themselves are rather different in appearance and style although both are Langes. If the Saxonia Thin is looking like an alternative for you versus an 1815 Up/Down, I'd seriously consider the 1815 instead. Since both are serious considerations at their respective price points (and high ones at that), I wouldn't take anything but my number one choice.



EllipticEquations said:


> After hearing some of your stories and seeing the amazing photos, I leaned a bit more towards the 1815 UD. But then my wife said she really enjoyed the Saxonia Thin too....
> 
> I guess I will still think about it for some weeks...But having a watch that my wife can also `borrow' seems a strong argument in favor of the Saxonia Thin (I don't think the 1815 UD will look as good on her).


Though it's great that your wife would enjoy one of the watches, unless there's an additional sentimental component for this Lange between you and your wife, I wouldn't let that cloud your judgement too much if it's mostly going to be your watch. If it's getting the majority of wrist time on you, make sure it's dialed to your preference over any others.

Regardless, both are great pieces and I'm hopeful that either watch will be one you thoroughly enjoy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Neither. Lange 1 is the iconic one. Would recommend the Lange 1 moonphase, also in white gold.


----------



## rand777 (Feb 22, 2021)

The 1815 U/D seems like it is more versatile (can dress it up or down) and I really like having a reserve complication on my watches. The Saxonia Thin would be my choice only if I were intending to wear it primarily with suits and sport coats.


----------

